# Printing company in Florida?



## bdiamon (Dec 21, 2009)

I am located in south florida, in Fort Myers and am trying to find the correct printing company to use. The issue I am running into is I am trying to use designs like tapout and affliction that cover most of the shirt. Does anyone know of a company, even outside of Florida that i can send our designs to and they will be able to print it?

Please let me know,
Thank you


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't help you directly with this one, but I'm in Fort Myers also.

I'll ask around though. How many colors? what color shirts? what exact size prints?

I have a Brother GT-541 if you ever need anything I can do.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

How big are the designs and how many pieces would you be ordering at a time?


----------



## bdiamon (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you both. 

To answer your questions, the designs we do not have yet, we are in search of designers at the moment but we want them to be big, and fill most of the shirt. As for the colors, maybe 2-3 colors at most. 

We will be ordering about 40-100 at a time to start with.

Please see the attached photos for an example of the work we will be following and how much room on the shirt they need.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are in Mississippi- 50 piece minimum for now. Here are others- http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## bdiamon (Dec 21, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> We are in Mississippi- 50 piece minimum for now. Here are others- http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


Great thank you, I am looking at your site now, will contact you soon!


----------

